# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  Arrow ORT JTAG - Huawei U8180 / IDEOS X1 Repair Dead Boot

## hassan riach

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [15 JUN 2012]  Description :   *Huawei U8180**Special Thx : NET. MOVILES* Release Notes:   Huawei U8180 Repair FileHuawei U8180 JTAG Pinouts Repairing Huawei U8180   Make JTAG ConnectionsConnect Battery and USB CableDownload Repair File "Huawei_U8180.ort"Place it in "phones" folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionSelect Model -> Auto Model | Auto ModelClick ScanGo to One Button Repair TABSelect Huawei -> U8180Click RepairYour Phone is Successfully Repaired  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

